# Looking for advice



## Alan Sweet (Nov 23, 2013)

I want to turn pieces 1 1/2 long and 1/2 wide. Say about 1/2 the length of a pen bank. They will have an 1/8-9/64 hole drilled through the center.

I've tried to make a couple mandrels but have not been successful. I don't seem to be able to get enough tension on the piece. I've tried TBC but not enough tension to keep the small pieces from stopping when I am applying gouge or cutter.

I must be missing something simple. Any ideas?


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 23, 2013)

My first thought is that you shouldn't drill all the way through the blank -- stop about 1/2" short.

Use a mandrel that is sharpened to a flat (chisel-like or screwdriver-like) end and jam it into the hole; bring the tailstock up to hold the piece firmly on the mandrel.

When you're done turning, you can finish drilling.


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 23, 2013)

If it were me and not knowing what exactly you are doing I would leave the blank long and chuck it up in a scroll chuck and bring a 60 degree live center up to hole in the other end to give it stability and keep everything in line.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 24, 2013)

inches. Various woods. I'll be making about 3 dozen maybe a few more. They will be used for pulls for lights and fans in two relative houses. 
I may make a few of them acrylic. I've been able to make a few by experimenting with making mandrels out of 3" nails. I tried using 1/8" rod and 1/8" 6-32 threaded rod. The results were less than desirable. After awhile of being turned the piece starts slipping. I tried running the pieces over my router table first to decrease the starting diameter, but it doesn't work the well. Especially with the small size.

I was hoping to use my scarps cutoffs. But I may have to turn them with longer pieces and part off the pulls. That allows me to chuck much larger pieces and turn off the pulls. That maybe my last option. 


I like Duncan idea. 

Does someone know how to make something called a "light pull" drive?


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 24, 2013)

AH-HA... "Nothing new under the sun." Packard Woodworks haS ONE FOR $20 AND Craft Supplies USA has one for $30.


I would like to make one instead. So now I need to see how.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 24, 2013)

Like Final Strut (Scott) I would just chuck it up in a scroll chuck. I name finials out of open blanks all the time and have found it to be he best way without any additional equipment purchase. Just put the corners between the jaws and clamp down. Round it first and the drill it. No need for even the 60 degree live center.
If this is something you are going to be doing a lot of and drilling is the problem you might consider one of these. http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSCPENCHK2.html
I tested one for someone and they are amazing. You cannot use them to turn though. If you have a lot of blanks to drill this is the way to go. Much more accurate than drilling on the drill press.


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 24, 2013)

Unknown what other holding methods you have but for me...
A jacobs chuck in the headstock, and my Nova live center in the tailstock. I would use the cup & point for the live center with the point removed, then an item can extend into the live center/quill.
These should have your sizes and and are ususally about 5" long.
http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-tools/punches/28-piece-transfer-punch-set-3577.html

Drill you blank a little longer to cut off two bushings. Insert end of punch into the jacobs chuck, slide on a bushing, your blank, and another bushing. Bring up the tailstock and punch will go into the hollow allowing you to provide a friction drive with the cup in the tailstock. Should be able to reuse the bushings several times before you make new ones.
Just a possibility.
If you don't have a Nova livecenter but have a hollow quill you should be able to bodger something up.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2013)

The idea of sharpening a mandrel so it functions as both a support and a drive spur wasn't mine, btw ... Kurt Hertzog showed us the trick in the context of making closed-end pens (i.e. the pen barrel is drilled at one end only.)

You've got plenty of suggestions Alan -- but if all else fails, you might look at the PennState Beading Mandrel System I just remembered seeing it in the catalog that arrived a couple of days ago. It calls for a 1/8" through hole.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 24, 2013)

I'd probably hold it in a scroll chuck using the tail center for centering. Alternatively, you might be able to glue the spindle blank to another piece of wood held in a scroll chuck if the piece was too short to allow parting off on its own. If you're consistent with the diameter, you could make a jam chuck for reversing all of the pieces after they're parted off.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 24, 2013)

PSI does sell a bead making mandrel, Shaft is 1/8 inch or maybe just a hair under and it comes with some tiny bushings.......


----------



## ssgmeader (Nov 24, 2013)

Have you looked at the grabber mandrel that PSI carries? http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMBL72.html


----------

